# I Want A Green Carpet!



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi everyone, so you may have seen my thread about my future 90 galllon planted tank. I would really like the green carpet effect and I was thinking of Glossostigma or Pygmy Chain Sword ( Echinodorus Tenellus ). Could you tell me what you would recommend for a 90 gallon?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Chain Sword is a lot less demanding. You can grow it without co2, medium lighting and little to no fertilizing.

Obviously, it will grow faster if you provide all three...but between the two, it is probably your easier plant to grow.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I agree with Chris. E. tenellus is an easy plant to grow in many conditions. A Glosso carpet will take a lot longer to grow in and more light to do it. If you have an enriched substrate it will really help plants like this.

However, I'm interested in finding some Marsilea quadrifolia, it has much the same look as Glosso but apparently less light demands. If you like the look of Glosso maybe hunting some down is in order...I'm NW Brampton, I'd be willing help with the search.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Marsilea quadrifolia, I think I have seen that at Menagerie. If not that then some other plant with a very similiar look.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

I also like the look of the Dwarf Baby Tears ( Hemianthus Callitrichoides ) Anyway if you know of someone who has some I would like to know.


----------



## trfjason (Sep 25, 2006)

Sunny said:


> I also like the look of the Dwarf Baby Tears ( Hemianthus Callitrichoides ) Anyway if you know of someone who has some I would like to know.


Big Al's Mississauga has HC, I was there yesterday and they have around 6 pots. They were in good condition.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Usually they have the Tropica plants so are in that potting wool stuff. Warning though, the Tropica can be kinda pricy.


----------



## trfjason (Sep 25, 2006)

KnaveTO said:


> Usually they have the Tropica plants so are in that potting wool stuff. Warning though, the Tropica can be kinda pricy.


Yes, they are Tropica HC, it should be around $9 per pot, but Tropica has the highest quality of aquatic plants.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

trfjason said:


> Yes, they are Tropica HC, it should be around $9 per pot, but Tropica has the highest quality of aquatic plants.


That is debatable, mind you they pretty much do have the highest prices. They do have certain plants that they have hybridized and have copyright over. The HC isn't one of those plants though. I have seen high quality HC in other stores that isn't Tropica.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> Marsilea quadrifolia, I think I have seen that at Menagerie. If not that then some other plant with a very similiar look.


Its in their plant list, but I don't make it out there too often, and they've not had it in stock when I've been by.



trfjason said:


> Yes, they are Tropica HC, it should be around $9 per pot, but Tropica has the highest quality of aquatic plants.


I'd contest that no little wee 2 inch pot of *any *plants _*should*_ be $9...


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah a 2" pot for $9?....I was hoping for a wee cuttin!


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

For foreground plants like HC, Glosso, hands down I would always go with Tropica. Through my past experience the ones from tropica doesn't melt down as it acclimate to underwater. Also, sometimes if you're lucky enough you might find some that grows bigger than the 2" pot they come in.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

You may also want to look at another plant. Common name is Crinkled Helferi I believe


----------

